# iPod won't turn on



## Davidius (Dec 19, 2007)

I have no idea what happened to my iPod. It was working yesterday afternoon and then when I plugged it into my laptop to upload some lectures the display didn't light up. I thought that was strange so I tried to turn the iPod on manually and nothing happened. Today it still isn't working.  Any ideas?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 19, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I have no idea what happened to my iPod. It was working yesterday afternoon and then when I plugged it into my laptop to upload some lectures the display didn't light up. I thought that was strange so I tried to turn the iPod on manually and nothing happened. Today it still isn't working.  Any ideas?



Because Apple = Evil. 

Try "restoring" it on Ipod. That is probably what Apple would recommend. It works 3 out of 5 times. What model ipod is it?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 19, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what happened to my iPod. It was working yesterday afternoon and then when I plugged it into my laptop to upload some lectures the display didn't light up. I thought that was strange so I tried to turn the iPod on manually and nothing happened. Today it still isn't working.  Any ideas?
> ...



That should work as a last resort. Do also ensure that you don't have the iPod set to "lock". I also press the buttons in a variety of patterns. I've only had to restore my Nano once since I got it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 19, 2007)

What is the purpose of "lock" anyway?


----------



## Barnpreacher (Dec 19, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I have no idea what happened to my iPod. It was working yesterday afternoon and then when I plugged it into my laptop to upload some lectures the display didn't light up. I thought that was strange so I tried to turn the iPod on manually and nothing happened. Today it still isn't working.  Any ideas?




Did not holding down the menu button and the middle button at the same time for 5-7 seconds work?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 19, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> What is the purpose of "lock" anyway?



If you bump your iPod while it's off you can turn it on by accident. Whenever I'm travelling I lock my iPod while it is off so something doesn't bump the play button and then the iPod turns on and plays my entire music library and kills the battery.

Also, you might be listening to something and you don't want to inadvertently bump the wheel and advance to another song or something like that.

Lock essentially disables the inputs so whatever state the iPod is in, it stays in that state.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Dec 19, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> What is the purpose of "lock" anyway?



That way if you're listening to a sermon and you're about 25 minutes in and you accidentally hit the stop button without knowing you were at the 25 minute mark, you don't have to do this .


----------



## Davidius (Dec 19, 2007)

Barnpreacher said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what happened to my iPod. It was working yesterday afternoon and then when I plugged it into my laptop to upload some lectures the display didn't light up. I thought that was strange so I tried to turn the iPod on manually and nothing happened. Today it still isn't working.  Any ideas?
> ...



That worked! Genius! I think I remember you gave this same advice to the last person with an iPod problem. What causes this?


----------



## Barnpreacher (Dec 19, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> > CarolinaCalvinist said:
> ...



Don't really know, brother. I just know anytime I have problems with mine that seems to be the Midas touch. Glad you got it working again.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 20, 2007)

Barnpreacher said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Barnpreacher said:
> ...



Did you figure it out yourself?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 20, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> What causes this?



Apple products


----------



## Davidius (Dec 20, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > What causes this?
> ...





I thought Apple products were known for being remarkably sturdy...at least their laptops and desktops...


----------

